# Problem mit Datenbankverbindung via Eclipse



## Kababär (27. Dez 2011)

Guten Abend,

ich verfolge seit heute ein Tutorial, in dem es um Datenbanken mit Java EE 6 geht.
Zuerst kam die IDE-Installation, dann JDK, was ich ja bereits hatte und dann eben Glassfish und dann XAMPP. 
Und da ist das Problem. 
Der Driver für Mysql sollte von jre zu jdk1.7.0 geändert werden, habe ich. Den dazugehörigen Treiber sollte gelöscht werden und ein neuer sollte hinzugefügt werden: Ein MySQL Connector.
Erledigt. Zuvor haben wir in phpmyadmin eine Datenbank angelegt, 
die Eigenschaften des Drivers müssen angepasst werden.
Obwohl ich nun Database, Name, Passwort und URL angepasst habe, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung: PING FAILED! Details >>


```
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.FactoryURLClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.drivers.jdbc.JDBCConnection.createConnection(JDBCConnection.java:213)
	at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.DriverConnectionBase.internalCreateConnection(DriverConnectionBase.java:105)
	at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.DriverConnectionBase.open(DriverConnectionBase.java:54)
	at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.drivers.jdbc.JDBCConnection.open(JDBCConnection.java:73)
	at org.eclipse.datatools.enablement.internal.mysql.connection.JDBCMySQLConnectionFactory.createConnection(JDBCMySQLConnectionFactory.java:28)
	at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.internal.ConnectionFactoryProvider.createConnection(ConnectionFactoryProvider.java:83)
	at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.internal.ConnectionProfile.createConnection(ConnectionProfile.java:359)
	at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.ui.PingJob.createTestConnection(PingJob.java:76)
	at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.ui.PingJob.run(PingJob.java:59)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.jobs.Worker.run(Worker.java:54)
```

Wenn ich auf "New Driver Definition" gehe und dann in die JAR Liste gehe, steht dort :
 Unable to locate JAR/zip in file system as specified by the driver definition: mysql-connector-java-5.1.0-bin.jar.

Was ist da los? Muss wohl was falsch gemacht hab, klar, aber was?

mfG


----------



## Kababär (27. Dez 2011)

Seltsamerweise gehts auf ein Mal nach dem 100. Versuch, obwohl ich nichts dran verändert habe.

Komisch komisch....

mfG


----------



## vas (20. Aug 2012)

Ich antworte noch mal, obwohl das Thema "erledigt" ist:

Wenn du auf die JAR-Liste gehst, gibt es bereits einen Eintrag (im meinem Fall: derby.jar aber mit mysql müsste es ja ähnlich laufen)

Dieser Eintrag muss erstmal gelöscht werden, da er nicht auf den richtigen Ort der jar auf dem aktuellen Rechner verweist: Remove 

Erst dann: Add Jar/Zip und mit dem Explorer die gewünschte jar auswählen

Jetzt ist die "Unable to locate JAR/zip in file system" nicht mehr zu sehen und du kannst fortfahren


----------

